# كنيسة مارجرجس بمدينه كوم حماده تحتاج الي دعمكم



## llly3 (10 مايو 2008)

[size=10pt]اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني 
بنعمه المسيح وبركة صلوات ومساهمات جميع الاحباء في المسيح تم يوم الجمعة الموافق
 28\3\2008 
وضع حجر اساس كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس  بمدينه كوم حماده  بمحافظه البحيره والتي انهار سقف الكنيسة علي المصلين بها 
وفي هذا اليوم وسط تجمعات من اللاف الاقباط بفرحة وسعادة تم وضع حجر اساس الكنيسة الجديده  في عهد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وشريكيه في الخدمه الرسوليه الانبا باخوميوس مطران البحيره والانبا تواضروس الاسقف العام للبحيره 
وشعب الكنيسة يخص بالشكر نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا باخوميوس مطران البحيره ومطروح والخمس مدن الغربيه وكل من كان يد في بناء الكنيسة 
وتم بنعمه المسيح اتمام المرحله الاولي من البناء وهي وضع الاساسات الخاصه بالكنيسة الجديدة وهذه الاساسات ذات تكاليف باهظة 
للتبرع للكنيسة واخذ بركه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس 
رقم حساب الكنيسة هو 
رقم الحساب الجاري للكنيسة فى البنك الاهلي المصري 
01005000439 
علما بان الكنيسة تحتاج الي مساعدتكم ودعمكم لان الشعب بها يشتاق الي ان  يصلي في كنيسته
والكنيسة تحتاج الي صلواتكم وعطاياكم وننتظر الجميع لنصلي معا اول قداس بعد اتمام بيعه المسيح 
رسم الكنيسة الجديدة






صور لاباء الكنيسة والعمال 





رجاء محبه من مديري الجروبات تمرير الرساله 
رجاء محبه من اصحاب المواقع تثبيت رقم الحساب​[/size]


----------

